# Guess what?  Passing all but ONE still means you fail



## Hockey (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting eh?  


> Paramedic 	Statement of Performance
> Airway, Respiration and Ventilation (adult and pediatric patients)
> 
> Includes assessment, pathophysiology and management of the airway, ventilation, respiratory distress, respiratory failure, respiratory arrest, and upper/lower airway respiratory emergencies.
> ...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2011)

Exactly. Because you didn't pass... So you fail. 

Not a hard concept.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2011)

Another one fails because she thought she knew all about the female system.  It is surprising how many females skim over these segments because they figure hey I got the equipment or hey I have popped out kids, etc.  Stick with it keep studying and you will get there.  

I am proud you passed operations.  Seems most people I have seen fail that is the area they fail because they focus on the cardiac or other segments.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Another one fails because she thought she knew all about the female system.  It is surprising how many females skim over these segments because they figure hey I got the equipment or hey I have popped out kids, etc.  Stick with it keep studying and you will get there.
> 
> I am proud you passed operations.  Seems most people I have seen fail that is the area they fail because they focus on the cardiac or other segments.



I look at it this way I guess.  Failing the CBT will only make me a better Paramedic in the long run forcing me to study harder and look into things more.  Right?

Operations is quite easy.  I am surprised really over the medical since I really only remember a handful of medical and a TON of Trauma and Cardiac


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hockey said:


> I look at it this way I guess.  Failing the CBT will only make me a better Paramedic in the long run forcing me to study harder and look into things more.  Right?
> 
> Operations is quite easy.  I am surprised really over the medical since I really only remember a handful of medical and a TON of Trauma and Cardiac



More study always benefits us when we do it right.  Never give up never surrender.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2011)

Is this something you get when you take the NREMT-P? I did not get this info when I took the NREMT-B.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is this something you get when you take the NREMT-P? I did not get this info when I took the NREMT-B.



THis is something you get if you fail the CBT... I believe there's a similar one if you fail the basic... but since the only NR test I"ve taken was I/85 and I passed first try I'm not sure.


----------

